# psychetruth



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to youtube and type 'psychetruth'. There are a number of very inspiring videos well worth watching. Guaranteed to make you fell more positive about yourself and life in general


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Or if your too bone idle (=P)... click this link:

http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_qu ... rch=Search

Cheers widescreened.


----------

